# Trail Blazers Survivor



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

How to Play:We will start with the whole Trail Blazer's roster. A round is 5 votes for one player. After each round, the person with 5 votes is voted off, and we continue with a new round until it gets down to 1 player. We will also involve management including Paul Allen, Steve Patterson, Kevin Pritchard and Nate McMillian. *After each round, the remaining player's slates will be cleared.*

*The Players*
----------------
LaMarcus Aldridge(3)
Brandon Roy(1)
Martell Webster
Jarrett Jack(3)
[strike]Zach Randolph[/strike]
[strike]Raef LaFrentz[/strike]
[strike]Steve Blake[/strike]
[strike]Juan Dixon[/strike]
[strike]Sergio Rodriguez[/strike]
[strike]Joel Freeland[/strike]
[strike]Darius Miles[/strike]
[strike]Dan Dickau[/strike]
[strike]Ha Sueng Jin[/strike]
[strike]Brian Skinner[/strike]
[strike]Joel Przybilla[/strike]


*Management*
-----------------
[strike]Paul Allen[/strike]
[strike]Steve Patterson[/strike]
[strike]Kevin Pritchard[/strike]
Nate McMillian(1)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I vote Darius Miles.


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

D-Miles


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Joel Freeland


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Pritchard


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Why isn't Joel P on the list - does he not count?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

southnc said:


> Why isn't Joel P on the list - does he not count?


Free Agent.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

D-Miles. Shoudnt we close this to blazer fans only so people from other boards dont vote. maybe we should have a playoff. Like all the Gaurds in one pool, all the Centers and Forwards in the other and then a management pool. Then 1 victor emerges from each and then there is a 3 way poll for the champ.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

DMiles.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

From now on, I'll only count Blazer fan's votes, and nah we'll keep it how it is. It's easier.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

dixon


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Darius. This should be in poll format.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

easy choice... MILES!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Darius Miles.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Might as well scratch Miles right now...no need for a vote. I mean really, is the first round really neccessary?.....

Peace


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Miles.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

1 more vote and Darius is gone. Come on somebody.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I get 2 votes because im kewl.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Dickau


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Darius, of course.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yessss dariusss is gonee.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Darius Miles has been eliminated. Votes for Round 2 may begin. 

Remember, players now have a clean slate again.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Juan D.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I vote Dixon as well.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Dan Dickau


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

dau dikau.Juan dixon dropped 40 not so long ago.Dikau is trash.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Dixon


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

Dixon.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ever since the day they introduced him as a Blazer, he hasn't done a damn thing for us. I say off the island with LaMarcus Aldridge. 

barfo


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm sorry for this, but Ha Seung Jin. He can be promising but the Blazers need to start jettisoning projects that haven't panned out to make room for the more promising new ones.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

The second round comes down to Dixon or Dickau for me, Dickau wins my vote in a very close race.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

nice.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

dickau


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks guys for voting, we need more.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Juan...... you are NOT the father.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Juan...... you are NOT the father.


That's what we'll do. From now on, we'll go to 5 votes to eliminate from now on. 

Dixon is eliminated and the next round has begun.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I vote Dickau.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

It was Dickau or Dixon last time, Dixon is out, so Dickau for sure this time.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Dickau. Does he even have a contract in place for next season? I don't think he'll be on the twelve-man roster on Opening Night.

As well he shouldn't. Kid is done.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Dickau out. See ya buddy.

Prunetang


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Paul Allen.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Another vote for Dick-OW!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

blake!


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

If we are only doing five votes, then Dicaku is gone.
If not, I vote Dickau

Mail in ballot for round three

Zach


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Dickau.

Listen, if you start a new thread IN POLL FORMAT for every new round, you'll get the same turnout that the draft survivor did.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

DD. hit the road toad.


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

Dan Dickau.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Dan Dickau has been eliminated, if the last 4 people could vote again that would be great.

My vote goes for Steve Blake.


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

I have to go with Steve Blake.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Zach.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Zach Randolph. Please.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Paul Allen



600th post (lol who cares)


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Steve Blake is the next most replaceable. So get rid of him.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Patterson


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Zach


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

la frentz.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

blake


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

cmon we need to get rid of lafrentz his contract is huge.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Steve Blake has been eliminated. A new round has begun.

I vote Raef LaFrentz, and chrome killa I will list your above vote as one against Raef as it was after Blake was eliminated.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Raef LaFrentz. Clearly his contract compared to his value makes him not an asset.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Steve Patterson...why does anyone want him here?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Raef


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Time to go Z-Bo.


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

Raef, his contract is far to big.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Raef has been eliminated. New Round may begin. 

I vote Ha Sueng Jin.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i vote haseung jin.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I vote Zach Randolph. I think his cost/production value hurts the team while Ha's doesn't.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

brandon roy


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Zach


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Just chalk me down for a Steve Patterson vote until he's gone.

I can't believe peoeple would rather keep Patterson around longer than Reaf, Blake, etc.


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

Z-Bo.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Stat-Bo aka Z-bo


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

Ha Seung Jin--

But that rule: "Never trade big for small."... would prevent that-- there's no one bigger than Ha.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

z-bo


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Zach Randolph has been eliminated. A new round has begun.

I vote Ha Sueng Jin


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

bonzi


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Steve Patterson


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Okay, I could go for ditching Steve Patterson now.

Ha Seung Jin is taller, so Patterson gotta go.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

ill go for patterson also.


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

Patterson.


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

Ha Seung-Jin... but very carefully.


----------



## EFT (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm a survivor!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

patterson


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Steve Patterson has been eliminated. The next round has begun.

Again, I vote Ha.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ha... I just dont see him becoming much of a player.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

ha.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Ha


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

hahahaha


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ha has been eliminated in record time. A new round has begun. 

I vote for Brian Skinner.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i vote skinnar.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Paul Allen


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Freeland.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Skinner.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

brandon roy


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Brian Skinner


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*bump*

Paul Allen


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

Brian Skinner.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Joel Freeland.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Brian Skinner has been eliminated. A new round has begun.

(Decided to bump to get some activity)




> *The Players*
> ----------------
> LaMarcus Aldridge
> Brandon Roy
> ...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I vote Joel Freeland.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

Joel Freeland. Tough decision with either him or Sergio as the next to go.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Joel Freeland


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Freeland has 3 votes..


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Freeland


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

sergio


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Freeland


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Joel Freeland has been eliminated. I vote Sergio Rodriguez.



> *The Players*
> ----------------
> LaMarcus Aldridge
> Brandon Roy
> ...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Rodriguez


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sergio has 2 votes.


Btw, SSN could you put me in the BRoy FC?


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Sergio


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

sergio you are the weakest link...good bye


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Sergio


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I hate to do it, but no way would I keep Pritchard over anyone on this list. I would be much more upset if we lost any remaining player (in real life) than Pritchard. 

So KP, but you get my vote...PA you're next.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

paul allen


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Sergio Rodriguez


Where is Joel on the list?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sergio Rodriguez has been eliminated. The next round has begun. I vote for Paul Allen.

BTW, the reason Przybilla is not in this is when I started he was a FA and I was not sure he'd be back.



> *The Players*
> ----------------
> LaMarcus Aldridge
> Brandon Roy
> ...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

P.Allen

I find it hilarious that Sergio lasted longer than Zach. :no:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Let's put Przy back on the list then...

I vote Przybilla.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Joel Przybilla has been added to the list.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Joel Przybilla has been added to the list.


Thanks! Fun game by the way...


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Pa


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i vote paul allen


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Paul Allen has 3 votes. 

Come on guys..we are soooo close. Let's finish this thing up!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Bump! Still haven't finished this thing...and there is no better time to then when we don't got nothing to talk about...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

allow me to help out...

I vote for Paul Allen


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I vote Mr. Vulcanite Paul Allen!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Paul Allen has been eliminated. A new round has begun.

I vote Joel Przybilla.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i vote pritchard


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Pryzibilla


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

PryZ


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Nate.


----------



## AmericanGod (Jul 29, 2006)

Pryzbilla.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pritchard


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Joel P!>!<!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> Joel P!>!<!


Thank you! Christ that round took forever.

Joel Przbilla has been eliminted. A new round has begun. I vote Kevin Pritchard.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> Thank you! Christ that round took forever.
> 
> Joel Przbilla has been eliminted. A new round has begun. I vote Paul Allen.


I thought paul allen was eliminated?

Anyways, i vote aldridge.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

GottahaveyourPAUGASOL said:


> I thought paul allen was eliminated?
> 
> Anyways, i vote aldridge.


Yup my fault. I changed it to KP.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

Pritchard as well


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

GottahaveyourPAUGASOL said:


> Pritchard as well


Fixed.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Kp


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

jjarret jjacck


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Brandon Roy.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Kevin P


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Pritchard


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pritchard


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kevin Pritchard has been eliminated. 

I vote Nate McMillan.


----------



## M3M (Jun 19, 2006)

I vote LaMarcus Aldridge.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Roy


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Jack


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

LaMarcus Aldridge


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Jack.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Jaack Attack!


----------

